# 44 Gallon community tank



## MikeDay88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey im new here so im not sure how this works but im looking for some new fish and I was wondering what you guys thought would be good for my tank.

I have this currently,
3 tiger barbs, (one of the black ones)
2 Zebra danios
1 Cherry Barb
2 Balloon rams
1 Keyhole cichlid

the temperature is set at 76 farenheit..

I want something different, I was thinking a crayfish but I dont want my cichlids to die or to kill the crayfish.

So what do you guys think would go well with my tank


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I would start with either adding to your schools and bring them up to 6+ for both teh barbs and Danio, or rehoming the fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

I concur with ladayen, you have some fish that should be in groups of at least six, though more is better esp for the Tiger Barb. These tend to get very nippy in fewer numbers. I personally would not recommend this barb with cichlids as they are likely to nip the fins of the sedate cichlids.

We have fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. If the name is used the same in a post as in the profile, it will shade (as it did for the TB) and you can click that for the profile. Info on numbers for the group, minimum tank sizes, compatibility issues, etc. is in the profiles.

Byron.


----------



## MikeDay88 (Feb 28, 2012)

The Barbs only seem to nip at each other once in a while, nothing in the tank even bothers with the Cichlids, especially the Keyhole. I may get a couple more Barbs. But what else is different that I could put in with these. Like a birchir or crayfish or crab. And how many fish should I be able to home in a 44 gallon tank?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

MikeDay88 said:


> The Barbs only seem to nip at each other once in a while, nothing in the tank even bothers with the Cichlids, especially the Keyhole. I may get a couple more Barbs. But what else is different that I could put in with these. Like a birchir or crayfish or crab. And how many fish should I be able to home in a 44 gallon tank?


You are over the limit as is, due to the nature of some of the fish. Have you read the profiles? I think the Tiger Barb profile is pretty clear as to why you need 8 or more of this fish, and they would fill a 30g tank. You have a 46, so that is fine for the 8 TB, but if you start crowding them they will get aggressive [more on this momentarily]. The danio need to be increased to 6 minimum. Plus you have the two cichlid species (which I still feel is going to be trouble with those TB eventually).

The bichir will attain a foot, and should never be in a tank with anything that would fit in its mouth. [This might be the solution to your TB though...they would likely be gone before long.]

Crustaceans and mollusks are outside my knowledge base, so I will only say that i have read of crayfish eating fish.

Now to expand on the behaviour issue. Fish are the way they are due to how they have been programmed through evolution. We cannot change that. Science can tell us what may set these behaviours off, and that is now established fact: too few fish in the group, and too small a space (to the fish) around them. Too many other fish can have one of two consequences, increased aggression or just the opposite to the point of wasting away and premature death. Both are caused by frustration. The fish is lashing out at what it finds stressful, and in the only ways it knows how.

While fish can respond differently to some situations, there is a sufficient evidence that certain responses are far more likely in certain situations. The nippiness of the 3 barbs is only the beginning, but this is completely natural behaviours. All barbs, with a couple of exceptions, tend to be feisty, but in this species it is heightened a lot. Increasing the size of the group may reduce this, or it may confine it within the group. Putting them in a small space (a 46g is small to this fish) with other fish is stressing them, and they will likely turn on the sedate cichlids as easy targets.

All of us have learned about our fish over time, whether by example or by research. When we fail to follow the "norm" it may not come back to haunt us, but in most cases it will. There are enough members on this forum with direct experience of the possible aggression of this species and others to show that it does happen. I would carefully rethink your stocking. An aquarium of compatible fish is more likely to succeed, and that means greater enjoyment. Having to constantly battle disease (stress weakens the fish's immune system causing disease that woould otherwise be fought off) and removing dead fish and replace them is not enjoyment, at least not to me.;-)

Byron.


----------



## MikeDay88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well thanks for your advice, but these fish have all been together for a year since I got the tank. So while I guess sometimes these fish need bigger schools, these ones are doing well together. Your making it sound like my barbs are tearing each other apart all the time, they nip at eachother maybe once a week (which I already knew when buying). And the Birchir's ive seen would not be able to eat my barbs.. 

was just wondering what a good addition to my tank would be, something different.. not to be attacked on not having enough of one type of fish lol


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

MikeDay88 said:


> Well thanks for your advice, but these fish have all been together for a year since I got the tank. So while I guess sometimes these fish need bigger schools, these ones are doing well together. Your making it sound like my barbs are tearing each other apart all the time, they nip at eachother maybe once a week (which I already knew when buying). And the Birchir's ive seen would not be able to eat my barbs..
> 
> was just wondering what a good addition to my tank would be, something different.. not to be attacked on not having enough of one type of fish lol


Give it time. Other members have responded similarly to such advice, and then a few months later some of them will come back to confirm that what I and others foretold did happen. As I said, the fish are the way they are, neither you nor I can change them. But just like dogs, every dog in a specific breed has certain common traits, but there are always some exceptions. All animals are like this. But to ignore the probable that has scientific confirmation is not wise.

And what I can guarantee is that fish placed in a stressful environment will be less healthy. No one can even begin to argue that.

You've come to the forum and asked for advice, and I've given it as best as I can. I also have to consider that while you may not want to accept it, there are other members reading the threads who can learn from them too.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish are just so much cooler to watch when they are proper groups. They are usually so boring when theres not enough of them. Try adding some more danios, like 3-5 and see if you notice a difference.

As to the Bichir, on that I really have to agree. Even small ones should grow to 10" which is more then large enough to munch on any of the fish you have listed. In a 44g that really doesn't give enough room either. Heres a page with a bunch of info on these guys. Keeping Polypterus (Bichirs) in the Aquarium

Would you be at all willing to rehome one or more of the fish species you currently have?


----------

